# How to attach a signature picture???



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't for the life of me figure out how to attach a little signature picture I made. How do you do it?? Any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Go to your profile and there should be a box that says something about attaching a signature and attach the code to it and it should attach it. I'm not very good at describing this. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first you need to upload the picture to a hosting site like photobucket.

Then on photobucket you copy the code provided for you - the IMG code usually.

Paste that in the area for your signature and wala you have a picture.

if you don't want to create a photobucket account and or you are having troubles with my explenations if you e-mail me the picture I can add it to your signature.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey and Crissa, it worked!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that it did!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

It's so cute!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks great! Your pup is too cute!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I just love my little Duffy, he's just the sweetest thing!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Dogs are awesome!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I certainly agree!! How's Tyson doing?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Naughty as ever lol. We just got done playing his favorite game, so he is asleep in his kennel


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He would rather sleep in his kennel then on my bed. But I make him sleep next to me. lol


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol, sounds like Duffy, but he loves to sleep in the bed with me, which he does most every night!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Tyson definatly has his routine, when I am away for the night he doesn't know where to go - until I found his old kennel in the barn heehee. He really loves to sleep right next to me, but he doesn't like to jump up onto my bed; and the kennel is alot easier for him to get into when he is tired. He is not a night owl, like I am lol.


----------

